# Lexapro is giving me my life back!



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I wanted to share this with you. I went to a Rheumatoid Arthritis doctor week before last, and he put me on Lexapro in exchange for Effexor. My pain has reduced greatly, I'm sleeping better, have a more positive outlook, and just all in all feel more human. Has anyone else had experience with Lexapro?Please share with me if you have!PS..the first few days I felt queasy, but after that I've had 0 side effects!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Bump..no one else is on Lexapro?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take a very small dose--2 1/2 mg at night. I do not tolerate SSRIs well but this one seems to help with anxiety and depression, even at a small dose. I do have nightmares though and so does my daughter, who also takes lexapro. Glad you found something that works for you!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I took Lexapro for about three months in 2004 but had to get off when I got pregnant. It only worked marginally for me but then again I didn't give it a long try. (Zoloft worked great for me in 2002-2003). My only problem was no libdo and I couldn't climax (sorry if TMI). I HOPE IT WORKS FOR YOU--as you know SSRI's work differently for everyone.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Sorry, Jen..I've been busy and didn't notice your reply. As a matter of fact for some strange reason, the Lexapro is different from the other meds I've tried. I even have sexy dreams...


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes I also have 'sexy' dreams but also nightmares! So does my daughter who is also on lexapro.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

There is such a stigma about drugs isn't there? I'm on Mitazapene for depression and same, yes,I've got my life back after the worst 6 months of my life.It also gives me very bizarre dreams but what the hey, fair exchange for a lovely life again.Sue


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Lexapro was amazing for me I had zero IBS when I was taking it. I gained like 30+ lbs so I stopped taking it. I take Wellbutrin which helps somewhat but not as much as the Lexapro.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Chic..







My weight has stayed the same.Wellbutrin wired me up so much I couldn't sleep at night. I hope you have good luck with it!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I'm curious are you IBS D or C?I was on Effexor. It started to give me bad D again.I have quit all meds and I am thinking this is a mistake. My mom died Nov. and I fear I am falling apart. My GP asked if I have taken Lexapro. I took one and I was so nervous and disconnected. I was wondering if this is how you felt. I hate the side effects of SSRI's . Let me know.Vamplady


----------

